# Dryer outlet upside down?



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You can turn the receptacle to remove some of the strain from the cord.


----------



## syoung3765 (Feb 19, 2014)

Is it okay that they installed it that way? I tried to google about the code, and it seems like an outlet/receptacle can be installed any way but face up. Just seems weird to install an outlet with a heavy cable like that, but I might just be overthinking it.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The code is silent on orientation, except for faceup on countertops.


----------



## syoung3765 (Feb 19, 2014)

That is what I thought after my research online, thank you for the input.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> The code is silent on orientation, except for faceup on countertops.


I may be wrong, but I thought they had to be oriented to relieve the stress? I don't have my NEC in front of me.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, now all the electricity is going to leak out.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My poor old maytag,s cord has been upside down since 1977 without consequences. If I ever run short of things to do then I'm gonna worry about it but that doesn't look too promising.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

If I install a range/dryer recept in the wall, I mount the box sideways, so the recept can be mounted sideways.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

k_buz said:


> If I install a range/dryer recept in the wall, I mount the box sideways, so the recept can be mounted sideways.


Excellent suggestion for receps near the floor. Not so good for receps 45" off the floor.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

stickboy1375 said:


> I may be wrong, but I thought they had to be oriented to relieve the stress? I don't have my NEC in front of me.


I don't remember that, but would say it should be a consideration while installing.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Jim Port said:


> I don't remember that, but would say it should be a consideration while installing.


Maybe I read a manufactures requirement....


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Oh no, now all the electricity is going to leak out.


roflmao


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

joecaption said:


> Oh no, now all the electricity is going to leak out.


Sort of like this.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

brric said:


> Excellent suggestion for receps near the floor. Not so good for receps 45" off the floor.



I generally don't install those recepts that high off the floor. I know some do because they are easier to reach. Generally I don't care because to move the dryer out, you have to disconnect the vent anyway...ranges have to be low (typically) to sit back against the wall.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

k_buz said:


> If I install a range/dryer recept in the wall, I mount the box sideways, so the recept can be mounted sideways.


Wouldn't you then have to mount or sit the range/dryer sideways ? 


:huh:


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

stickboy1375 said:


> I may be wrong, but I thought they had to be oriented to relieve the stress? I don't have my NEC in front of me.


Not sure about that...

could it have been in reference to relieve stress on a termination ??


----------

